# Is Open Air Preaching an Option?



## CalvinandHodges (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi:

I believe that Open Air Preaching is a necessary part of the Christian Ministry. Others seem to think that it is an option, or, that it is a "special gift" (non revelatory) that only a few are given. Thus, they believe that Open Air Preaching is not a necessary part of the Christian Ministry. However, some of the greatest sermons in the Bible were performed in the open air: The Sermon on the Mount, Peter's address to the people in Acts 2, and Paul at the Areopagus.

If you are a minister of Jesus Christ, and you do not engage in Open Air Preachings, then how do you justify your actions?

Here is an interesting video on the subject:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Yu2cjvtMI4

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## Josh Williamson (Nov 30, 2011)

Love open air preaching, think it is a great way to proclaim Christ in public!


----------



## Weston Stoler (Nov 30, 2011)

I think it is a very valid practice however I don't see a out right command for it when their is a confessional church in that area. I think it is highly successful (almost mandatory) when planting churches.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 30, 2011)

CalvinandHodges said:


> Hi:
> 
> I believe that Open Air Preaching is a necessary part of the Christian Ministry. Others seem to think that it is an option, or, that it is a "special gift" (non revelatory) that only a few are given. Thus, they believe that Open Air Preaching is not a necessary part of the Christian Ministry. However, some of the greatest sermons in the Bible were performed in the open air: The Sermon on the Mount, Peter's address to the people in Acts 2, and Paul at the Areopagus.
> 
> ...



Hello,

You ask whether Open-Air preaching is an "option" but then state:




> I believe that Open Air Preaching is a necessary part of the Christian Ministry.



...and thus you ask whether it is an option, but then appear to make it into a necessity.


Then you make this statement, showing a possible bias:



> If you are a minister of Jesus Christ, and you do not engage in Open Air Preachings, then how do you justify your actions?



Thus, those who do not regularly practice this action are asked to give a justification. I think this is the wrong approach. Why is the neglect of preaching outside of 4 walls needed if one is preaching inside of 4 walls?

What is your definition of "open-air preaching" anyway? 

Open air preaching is ONE approach to evangelism, not the only approach. Also, it is one type of preaching, not the only type of preaching. Also, often when evangelizing, other methodologies work better to communicate truth than open-air preaching. Finally, the open-air preaching at various times in the past is often not equivalent to the open-air preaching that many do today (Whitefield often planned a place and time before-hand so that people could voluntarily gather if they wanted to heart, not haranguing passers-by on a street corner who don't want to hear).

About the Areopagus: This place appeared to be a place where it was usual and customary for philosophers to get up and debate and speak. The only modern equivalent I know of is, perhaps, Hyde Park and places such as that. The parking lot of Wal-Mart or a busy intersection is NOT the modern-day equivalent of preaching at the Areopagus. It is bothersome to people who are trying to go to and from work.


Summary: Yes, I believe that open-air preaching is one option in evangelism. It is not a necessity, however, and may be a less effective means of evangelizing than many other methods, especially in the West at this time.

---------- Post added at 08:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------




Weston Stoler said:


> I think it is a very valid practice however I don't see a out right command for it when their is a confessional church in that area. I think it is highly successful (almost mandatory) when planting churches.



I know of not a single church primarily planted through the means of open-air preaching.


----------



## rookie (Nov 30, 2011)

I believe it is necessary, but I do not see that everyone has that gift. I often, as of late, go out with a brother from Christ to hand out tracts. There are 2 brothers that often preach open air (outside the 4 walls) and there are more with him to answer any questions and hand out literature. 

I know that I am comfortable preaching within 4 walls, to a crowd of up to about 200 at least, but open air, outside, I don't dare without the help of God and the Holy Spirit.

Not everyone has been called to be a preacher. Some are called to quietly give out tracts, and others, to gather in the church and pray, for the ones that are on the front line. 

In the body of Christ, weren't not all heads, hands, feet.....


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 30, 2011)

Ray:

So you believe it is a necessity of the Church universal, but not every member of that church, correct?

The Bible mentions preaching and gives examples of preaching in various contexts, but can you name any commands for open-air preaching?

---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 AM ----------

Here's some thoughts on open air preaching from someone who does it well: Guidelines for Open-Air Preaching by Kevin Williams | illbehonest.com


Here is also a link to the I'll Be Honest blog, with a lot of good stuff on the use of tracts (silent preachers) as another option in evangelism: I'll Be Honest Blog Christian Media Ministry | illbehonest.com


----------



## rookie (Nov 30, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> Ray:
> 
> So you believe it is a necessity of the Church universal, but not every member of that church, correct?
> 
> ...




That is correct. It is a necessity universally. My wife and I joined 4 more people from my church to go hand out tracts at the Christmas/Santa Claus parade last Saturday. Myself and another gentleman, might never actually have the voice to open air preach. My wife and the other woman that was there were handing the tracts and running off (to not have any discussion, since they were intimidated). And the other 2 gentlemen have done open air before.

We ALL participated in spreading the gospel, but all had our different little duties. 

And just a side note to Rob, if it's a necessary thing to all Christians, what about the ones that a deaf/mute....or verbally handicapped. As I mentioned, it's a universal necessity. But not a requirement of all Christians. 

Now, if a Christian NEVER shares the store of Christ, to anyone else...that is questionable.


----------



## J. Dean (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't know whether or not I would call open air preaching a "command" per se. I think it's more about a preacher preaching the gospel period than whether or not it's in the open air or in a church. This is one of those things where we need to remember the "descriptive" in Scripture vs the "prescriptive," that because it happens in Scripture does not automatically mean it translates into a command for all Christians, or all preachers for that matter.

Whitefield and Wesley did open air preaching in the Great Awakening in part because local churches sometimes would shut their doors, and because coal miners who worked in the mines in England could not always make it to church. But it's important to remember as well that Whitefield and Wesley preached; they did not draw attention to themselves with causes other than the gospel. They did not behave wildly or maniacally (as I have seen some open air preachers do); they delivered the gospel message plain and simple. Not moralism, the gospel.

A lot of what is talked about as open air preaching today is not really open air preaching. I just saw a clip from WretchedTV that showed a pro-life protestor being arrested while loudly proclaiming his opposition to abortion. While I fully and wholeheartedly agree with the point he was making, he was protesting, not open-air preaching. Open air preaching is not about taking a stand against abortion; as good as that is, that is not the same as proclaiming the gospel.

The other thing we have to be careful about open air preaching is not drawing attention to ourselves in an inappropriate way. I have seen open air preachers resort to theatrics and outrageous methods of getting attention that do more to disgrace and hinder the gospel rather than proclaim it. If it becomes more about the preacher's antics than it does the work of Christ, then the preacher needs to rethink his delivery.

On the other hand, I did see open air preaching done quite well a few years back, where a man (a preacher I presume) was announcing the gospel in a clear, concise, and urgent manner, yet he was not resorting to over-emotional pleas or hysterics in order to get the message across. It was done very well. If that constitutes open air preaching, then more power to it!


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 30, 2011)

I often preach under coverings with no walls. Does this constitute open-air? I've preached in churches where the roof had just blown off- is that open air?


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 30, 2011)

Robert -

There are several narratives wherein people preached outdoors. Perhaps I'm missing something, but where is the command to do so?


----------



## J. Dean (Nov 30, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> I often preach under coverings with no walls. Does this constitute open-air? I've preached in churches where the roof had just blown off- is that open air?



Depends. Did you have the roof removed on purpose?


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi:

Mr. Pergamum - though I generally agree with you - I think your butchering of my OP does not represent what I was saying. To answer your point. I asked the question in the title of the OP - "Is Open Air Preaching an Option?" I then stated my opinion on the subject, and then I stated what "others" thought of it. Other people seem to think that the calling to the ministry does not include the necessity to preach in the open air. Thus, the question in the title.

You then ask for a definition of the term, and then engage in reducio ad absurdum by mentioning "4 walls" and "no roof." I am sorry if you do not like my phraseology - for that I apologize. But the point is still relevant - if you are Called to Preach the Gospel, then you are called to preach in the Open Air. If you do not have the "gift" of Open Air preaching, then I would question if you have the gift of preaching at all.

To those who want a command for Open Air Preaching, then I would ask what the word "Go" means in Matthew 28:19? Does Jesus mean to go only to a church with 4 walls and a roof and preach there? The vast majority of His ministry was in the Open Air.

It is time to get out of your comfortable "4 walls" and start showing that you all do have the gift of preaching by imitating Christ. (This is not directed solely at you Mr. Pergamun).

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi:

The preaching of Jesus, Paul and the Apostles were not a part of the extraordinary gifts.

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 30, 2011)

Robert:

In Matthew 28 we are told to make disciples.... This is done in a variety of ways. 

I am dissecting your OP because of the attitude I have seen in many street preachers, possibly embodied by your last statement:



> It is time to get out of your comfortable "4 walls" and start showing that you all do have the gift of preaching by imitating Christ.



As for me, I get plenty uncomfortable both indoors and out of doors. I can feel like an idiot irrespective of my location..both indoors and outdoors are equally clumsy for me at times.


I think we are both agreed that the Church as a whole ought to be very evangelistic. 

However, I believe street preaching in the West and the way it is done is one of the less effective ways to fulfill the Great Commission in the West. I believe it is MUCH more effective in some parts of Asia, but I have asked and asked street preachers in the US to come over where their calling can be matched to a context more conducive...but I have yet to have a single taker (me thinks many of the men I talk to feed on the rush but might do poorly with daily sustained, more hum-drum discipleship....).

Also, I have not seen churches planted or people deeply discipled over a long period by means of open-air evangelism. You cannot really get to know someone when you are yelling at them and they are yelling back.

Here is an analogy:


*CHICKEN EVANGELISM VERSUS FISH EVANGELISM:*

A chicken lays one egg at a time. But the chicken clucks and parades loudly everytime an egg is laid.

A fish is quieter, but swims deeper and a fish's work is less visible.....but many a lake is FULL of fish.

By and large, street evangelism in urban US cities is a good example of chicken evangelism. Deep discipleship and ongoing leadership development of key leaders, on the other hand, is fish evangelism. ....But fish evangelism doesn't make for good youtube videos.

When I critique street-preaching, I usually get people that then blame me for a lack of zeal or a lack of commitment to evangelism in general. But that is not true at all....I merely want to see the Western Church do more fish evangelism and less chicken evangelism, if that makes sense. The zeal or amount of "street" preaching one does is not an accurate gauge of one's desire for souls and some of the most effective evangelists I know are humble, quiet, don't address crowds at all, and use other means other than open air preaching (many of them don't preach at all).


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi:

I fully agree with you, Pergamum, concerning the low state of affairs of street preachers in the US. Most of these are broadly evangelical if not outright charismatics. The forum here is Reformed, and I often assume that I am writing in a Reformed context when I make these statements. I was using the term "Open Air Preaching" as a means of circumventing the crazy "street preachers." Your point is well made.

Insofar as the ordinary preaching of the Gospel performed by Jesus and His Apostles - the descriptive accounts illuminates the prescriptive command (and gift) to go and preach. Jesus and His Apostles are not simply going to say "Go" without actually doing the command, and showing how the command is accomplished. The command is accomplished by going everywhere and preaching - this includes Church as well as the Open Air. The command to make disciples is a command to preach the Word of God to them as a means of ushering them into the Kingdom. Disciples are made by the preaching of the Word, Romans 10:14.

There are many crazy street preachers out there. If we had more Reformed pastors doing the work, then things would not be so crazy. Don't you think?

Blessings,

Rob

---------- Post added at 10:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------

I mean no offense, Joshua, but I am talking about their ordinary gift of preaching, and you are talking about their extraordinary gifts of healing, raising the dead, etc...? I guess we are talking cross purposes.

-Rob


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 30, 2011)

CalvinandHodges said:


> Hi:
> 
> I fully agree with you, Pergamum, concerning the low state of affairs of street preachers in the US. Most of these are broadly evangelical if not outright charismatics. The forum here is Reformed, and I often assume that I am writing in a Reformed context when I make these statements. I was using the term "Open Air Preaching" as a means of circumventing the crazy "street preachers." Your point is well made.
> 
> ...



Robert,

Yes, I believe that there is a way to do open-air evangelism well, and with follow up, and with hearty local church sending and endorsing in such a way that relationships are made and the outdoor event becomes a "feeder' to get people into the presence of an organized body of Christians such that real discipleship can then occur.

And, yes, I agree, we could be doing more of this.

---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------

Perhaps the meaning is that we are to go where the unsaved are in order to reach them evangelistically. Thus, we don't merely stay where the believers are but go into the highways and hedges in order to compel others to come in as well.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 30, 2011)

While perhaps not as prestigious as the Aeropagus, there are certain venues today for an exchange of ideas. One that comes to mind is Free Speech Alley at LSU. I think it was created as a response to the student revolution of the 1960's. If "brother. Jed" Smock can set up a chair and hold court there for a few days, why not a speaker with more sound theology? (For all I know that may have occurred from time to time.) This kind of thing may be more common on college campuses than elsewhere. Some kind of public park might be a good venue. 

There is at least one chapter on open air preaching in Spurgeon's "Lectures to My Students." I seem to recall one part in which he describes how to deal with a "drunken Irish papist." 

Paul and others got thrown out of synagogues, etc. If we get thrown out of somewhere, let's make sure it's really over the gospel and not due to being obnoxious. 

I've never been involved in such a ministry, but most will recommend going out with at least one associate if not more. They can help deal with hecklers and can also help counsel inquirers one on one.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, agreed. A great deal of most ministers' works must be geared towards blessings those already part of their fellowship and this necessarily cuts into his time.


----------

